# For dogowners - Furminator



## oivind_dahle (Dec 29, 2011)

For xmas I gave my American Bulldog a Furminator.
Im so pleased that I will recommend it here on the forum.

No more doghair! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVTJSk-TJCw


----------



## DWSmith (Dec 29, 2011)

If I could get my dog to hold still long enough I would get one.


----------



## Peco (Dec 29, 2011)

Can this be used on humans as well :shocked3:


----------



## Twistington (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, that one rules! Great results on cats aswell!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 29, 2011)

Been using one for about 5 years on my Husky mutt. She's got a true 2-layer coat and it's the Inner layer that sheds. Using the furminator is the only way to remove that hair, at least short of giving her a bath. I wouldn't say "no more hair", at least for her.. but at least it doesn't form into clumps on a daily basis.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 29, 2011)

Great post. I've been leery of shelling out the big bucks for one. Looks like the perfect product for our Husky but really wanted a testimonial first. Will pick one up in the spring when she molts. Thanks again.

-AJ


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 29, 2011)

@ Brian - What a great looking animal!

@ Oivind - Let's see a picture of yours.


----------



## ColinCB (Dec 29, 2011)

This is literally the greatest tool ever for taking off excess dog hair. My dad bought one years ago and we still use it. At times we can pull off enough hair to equal another dog!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 29, 2011)

Do your dogs object to the process any more than they would being brushed?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 29, 2011)

Not at all. But my dog is a weird freak, she has no issues having nails clipped, being brushed (she gets excited... and then fidgety after 10 minutes or so) and loves baths. She just stands there and watches you. I'm not exactly gentle with the dog either, grabbing a handfull of hair to pull the skin taught when doing her neck. 

One thing, do NOT skip the legs, even the lower legs. I'm always amazed at how much hair comes off the legs. And Colin is spot on with thinking you have another dog sometimes. So much that you can't pick it up or hold it in one hand. Loose on the ground, it could be a Chihuahua.


----------

